# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > General and Miscellaneous Mapping >  Mountain Practice.

## Will Brawner

I'm still trying to learn how to do mountains in GIMP. I've looked at some of the tutorials and I'm trying to combine a ridge effect with some color blurring. Here's what I've got so far. This is not for any particular map, just a generic mountain range.

----------

